# Buying used track, worth it or not?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Getting ready to do an outdoor layout and when I started to add up the footage, the track is going to cost a small fortune. I already have Aristo brass for inside so want to stay with that. Unfortunately, I missed their sale this year but we were just not ready. What are the experiences and input concerning buying used track? Also, how do you tell the difference in the Aristo US vs European?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tie spacing is different between Aristo US and Aristo European... check their online catalog for pictures and part numbers. 

The thing to worry about is the ties on used track... check them for flexibility, to see if they will crumble and die soon. Aristo track has a lifetime warranty on the ties BUT, you get new ties, not new track on the warranty, and it's a bit of work to fit them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I picked up a batch of used Aristo track about a year or so ago. 
Combination of straight and curve. Haven't had a problem with the track I bought. 
Just had to clean the railhead and I was good to go. 

As I understand, the difference between US and European track is tie spacing. 
US style track has more ties, spaced closer together. But, this is based on my experience. 

I'm sure others will be along with more/better information!


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

Mickey,
I've bought a lot of used track both lgb and aristo.  It has worked fine for me.  I wouldn't do it again though, just cuz I'm sold on the hand laid stuff.  I've converted a good portion of my layout over to wooden ties and it looks sooo much better.  It's really not that hard to do.  Just takes a little more time.
Dan


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Most definitely save $$$ by buying used track when ever possible. It usually goes for ~$1/ft and even if you replace some ties, it's a bargain in today's market.

You can wash it in the dishwasher usually with excellent results. Just scratch through the surface oxidation to solder any wires/jumpers to it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure. No reason not to.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought a large amount (couple hundred feet) of used LGB track, got it all for under $2 a foot. Can't tell the new from used after a few rain storms! Have bought only new Aristo, but have sold some used. The people that bought it were happy. THe Aristo rail joiners, if you use them, can split at the folds over time.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In some parts of the country the LGB rail joiners will also split. I had more trouble with them in Denver, than I do in Virginia. 

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy used all the time, some of my track buys was fantastic, $2 per foot. 

Even got switches (R3) for $10 with 2 broken ties, rail clamps to a good straight fixed that as well as several screws on the bottom to keep rails in guage. 

Got 2 R1 switches for free with similiar problems.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

The majority of the track on my current layout (under construction) is used. Most of it was puchased over 15 years ago after being on the ground for about 3 years. It was on my old layout, in VA, for 10 years. It was all 5 ft. sections, give or take.

When I moved to NC, I first straightened all the curved pieces using the Train Li bender then removed all the old tie strips and threw them out. Most of them were pretty bad after all the years of abuse and exposure. I bought several boxes of Aristo strips to replace them. I got an old 5ft. track box and lined it with plastic. I then dumped a couple of bottles of Muriatic acid into the box. I put in a few sections of the brass rail at a time into the acid, let it soak for about 30 seconds and then rinsed it of with water. I then put on the new ter strips. The track looks almost new now and ready for installtion.

Doc


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I purposely store my extra track outside so it gets weathered looking. To me, used track is worth more than new track...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 15 Mar 2010 09:06 PM 
In some parts of the country the LGB rail joiners will also split. I had more trouble with them in Denver, than I do in Virginia. 

Chuck 



Good to know. I have gone back and started replacing the LGB ones with rail clamps too now. At first I only did it at points/switches for repairs.

Last check I had four brands of track (five if you count ties) and two brands of clamps on my railway.


----------



## tbar (Jan 26, 2009)

Have yet to put it down, waiting for spring....brought maybe 100' of brass to add to my layout, from a guy that had a 1000' outdoor layout, moving to Florida. I guess I'll find out too. Save alot of headache, from power to derailing.....use rail clamps and less switching.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got into the large scale this past year and I purchased about 600 ft of used and I am very happy with it. It has held up to the winter and everything looks really good! 
Rich


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Used is as good as new if you watch for the bargains, and IF you are battery power no matter how bad the track is weathered, or abused works great!! Hee Hee Regal


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought some used LGB when I got started outdoors 5 years ago. It worked fine. I did use clamps instead of rail joiners. Last year when I redid the layout, the mainline is 90% Aristocraft. The refurbished [new Aristocraft ties] LGB is mainly on sidings and in the yard. Still using rail clamps. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What is considered a fair price for used brass track?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

After initially posting this, I started watching eBay and found quite a few instances where the price was driven up to the same as Trainworld OR HIGHER. Makes no sense to pay more than new but people have been doing it. Just crazy. I did find a FEW where the savings was good, but very unpredictable and when I get ready to lay it out, I don't want to wait for months to just get a 'good' buy. I think I will most likely buy new unless there just happens to be a deal around.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought all my S/H track from dealers, Craigslist or even from forum members. That is how to get a deal, not eBay. 

I did sell several LGB 1600 points on eBay a few summers back for $150-$175 tho, sellers market eh!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Ebay 

I buy and sell a lot of stuff on Ebay and love the ability to find items not available through other means. BUT, you have to be cautious when bidding. Not only are some prices higher than online website dealers, the shipping cost can be out ragous too. $40.00 to parcel post an LGB Mogul when others will ship for $15.00 is only good for the seller. It's plain and simple> The seller is pocketing the extra money as profit. 

So, do your homework before you bid.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have bought a lot of used track and turnouts (switches). Additionally when I switched my original outside layout from brass to LGB Nickel Plated turnouts and Aristo Stainless Steel track I then reused all my old brass track and brass turnouts using them to build a couple of new layouts. All that track worked great because none of it had any noticeable wear.


Probably about half my track and turnouts were bought new and the rest were bought used. 

Here is where it can get pretty tricky:

Some turnouts work well right out of the box (new) and others do not. If they don't work well, they will not get any better with age and you may even end up with some that were "tuned up" by some previous owner. Naturally there will not be any warranty service on used turnouts. I would avoid used turnouts unless you knew the previous owner/user VERY well.

Next, most of the used track I bought turned out to be a very good buy but other track I bought from a dealer came from a commercial operation (I was told this and the price paid reflected the condition).

Remember even if the seller/dealer stands behind used track you buy, if you have to return it, the shipping will probably be at your expense and track is heavy. This is a good reason to avoid eBay.


Some things to watch out for when buying used track:











1. Check the Head Depth. If track was heavily used or heavy cleaning was done (perhaps with a track cleaning loco) the top of the head may be lower and can cause derailments when a wheel hits a higher rail than the one it is riding on. This can be on straight as well as on curved track.


2. Check the Head Width (especially the inside head of the outer rail on curves). This is where wheel flanges will cause the most wear and a worn inside head leading to a normal width head will almost guarantee derailments. Look for this on straight track (coming out of a curve) as well as primarily on curved tracks. Additionally inside head wear increases the track gauge and can cause a wheel to slip inside the rails.


3. Look for dips in the top surface of the track where a track cleaning loco may have stalled (this can be on turnouts as well as the rest of the track).


4. Look for track that may have been bent, twisted or stepped on. It can be almost impossible to straighten twisted, bent or vertically bent track - even with a track bender. Also look to see if somehow any of the rails may have been bent to the center our out (changing the gauge).


5. Most of all check the rail end to rail end head fit at each and every joiner. Rail heads with significant top wear will still work fine when matched with other rails with the same wear. The wheel flanges are sharp and it does not take much for them to find a way to ride up and over the rail-head - especially if the couplers are putting an outward pressure on the trucks (which happens very often).


I too have used chemical cleaners but for some reason chemically cleaned track seems to tarnish again quite quickly. The main thing (to me) is to get the cleaned track installed quickly (I prefer using LGB Semi-Conductive paste) so any electrical contacts (joiners, clamps etc.) will make and keep the best connection.


I still use some of the very heavily used tracks (they were at a real bargain price). Usually I use the straight sections on sidings either on seldom used layout sidings or on storage sidings. On some of the curves with heavy inside head wear I used a track bender to recurve teh track putting the worn side of the head to the outside where the wheel flange never touches it. Still, a rail with side head wear will often also have top head wear so caution is called for. 


Used track can be a very good buy but for someone new to the hobby it is important to know what to look for. Even track that worked perfectly for the seller may not work right for you since you are very unlikely to reinstall it with exactly the same track to track match that he was happy with.


The good news is that very few of us ever use our track enough to cause any significant wear - but some do use abrasive drywall sanders that can wear the head down. 


Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay: Alas, I only get intelligent bidders when I have something to sell


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

All my track and switches are used. I boughta box of New 20 foot curve track because it was on sale and a good price. That was in 2008. With a Track bender you can buy any used track and make it fit your needs. You should concider geting a track bender. Also keep some Flext ties on hand. You can use that to rebuild track if the ties are bad.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was recently in negotiations with a lady in the Buffalo area that has a bunch of Large scale items and some track (SS) listed. They are posting this to Craigslist and have admitted that these are used or slightly used with a few new items all of it bought between 10 and 7 years ago. The problem where negotiations broke down? They wanted 2010 pricing for the track. I'd have happily paid them what they paid on the track. I WILL NOT buy this track at current pricing. New or used. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas- 

True, there are some dreamers on CL, just like eBay. Especially those that hear "old trains are worth bucks" and think that their Tyco set is worth the same amount as a MIB Ives standard gauge set. 

But I have found in most cases, that cash talks, and often I get things from trains to autombiles for 25-60% less than asking price when I show up onsite with cash. 

However, there are those that for whatever reason never reply? Case in point was a 1982 Merc 240D sedan listed both here locally and on eBay, seller never replied to contact attempts from either site, saying I had cash in hand!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I have purchased all of my track used (in fact, come to think of it I don't think I purchased anything new yet). Most of it I got through Craigslist as that way you can see it prior to handing off the cash. I have USA, Aristo and Kalamazoo track and I have been very happy with all of it. I did purchase some switches off from eBay that were in pretty rough shape but the seller compensated for them after I had received them. I know that doesn't always happen but there are still enough good people (glass half full here) out there. 

Rich


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

90% of my Track and Rolling Stock is used. I bought a Train Li Dual Track bender. That allows me to shape the track any way I want. I can bend straight pieces and I can change the cuve of Curve pieces. 

Curve pieces can be bent sharper or Un bend for a less sharper curve. I keep a supply of flex track to rebuild sections when I need to. 


JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A few of my fellow club members have been selling some used Aristo track last year and this year.. 
generally most people agree that $1.50 a foot is a reasonable price for used (good condition) Aristo track.. 

but! I am basing that "$1.50 a foot" on what I paid for new track 5 years ago.. 
I bought it all new for $2.50 a foot! 
(and the people selling the track also bought it a long time ago..so to them, $1.50 a foot, sold to fellow club members, is a fair price all around.) 
but now that track is over $4.00 a foot, maybe $2.00 a foot is now a reasonable price for used.. 

checking ebay, hold on.. 

checked completed auctions..looks like Aristo brass track is selling between $3.00 and $4.00 a foot on ebay, new track.. 
found some used that sold for about $2.50 a foot 

Ok then, im updating my opinion..I would now say $2.00 to $2.50 a foot for used brass track is a fair and reasonable price.. 

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Scotty Most of it is now $6.00 a ft. or more. So used is a good option, especially if you are battery power!! Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 06 May 2010 09:07 AM 
Scotty Most of it is now $6.00 a ft. or more. So used is a good option, especially if you are battery power!! Regal 





$6.00 a foot?!








I hadnt heard that..

thats insane..
looks like I will never, ever, buy new track again, if things dont change..

so yeah.."Buying used track, worth it or not?"
SO WORTH IT! 

Scot


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

DO NOT under ANY circumstance EVER buy used track!!!!!!......


















.......I don't need more people bidding against me


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

HEY HEY HEY! my railroad survives on used track.... I have put old LGB 4ft diameter curves though a rail bender to make SOLID straight track... I have pieced together all sorts of crap.... Its a LOT of work but.... its cheap. For my remodel of my front corner of the house i will be purchasing new track... 

Good luck!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

you know..its really funny..("funny ironic", not "funny ha ha") 
that we are talking about how expensive track is..even used track.. 

Because the one thing I cant use from my Dad's former railroad is all his switches.. 
he had about ten of the Aristo R2 switches..the ones that match up with 2-foot radius curves..(4 foot diameter) 
you know the ones: 

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips2/aristo_turnout.jpg 

I plan to have MUCH wider curves on my railroad..(15 foot diameter) 
so I cant really use those switches at all.. 
so im thinking I will sell off these switches, and buy some new #6 or #7 turnouts.. 

So I have ten of the old ones..I will need about ten new ones.. 
obviously the new ones I want will be more expensive..but im thinking I can maybe trade ten of the old ones for three or four new ones? 
nope.. 

because everything about track is really expensive these days..EXCEPT the one thing I have to sell!  
they are worth about $10 to $15 each, on the used market.. 

which means I can sell the ten old ones and maybe buy ONE new one with the money.. 
just my luck!  
I want to sell the one thing that is virtually worthless.. 
oh well.. 

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 06 May 2010 03:29 PM 
DO NOT under ANY circumstance EVER buy used track!!!!!!......


















.......I don't need more people bidding against me









Hah LOL got yer drift was about to say unless rail is split, and or non existant, always buy used (for the right price) especially if yer part of the "dark side", and battery, and rc!! Hee Hee


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about 150 feet of used LGB from the late eighties, when I had my ground level layout. I also have brand new LGB in the boxes (circa 1990) , I used once (many years ago) at Christmas to set-up around the pool for a party. Some 24" straight sections (10 boxes) and 48" straight sections (5 boxes) and 4 boxes of R3 curves (8 ft. diameter). I am now using code 250 for my narrow gauge elevated layout. I will be keeping the LGB stuff until it reaches the price of gold. Almost there NOW!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, you surely are NOT saying you are going to try to make mucho bucks, or big profits from your track are you???? Hah LOL then you would be just like the rest of us guy's out here trying to make a buck or two!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I'm not going to do that. I'm just going to keep and take it with me in "another" life. A little bit of tongue in cheek. It is, however, pathetic with how track has become so expensive, to have people leave the hobby before they even get started.


----------

